# Daily amount of dove food



## MyDoveChibi (Jan 31, 2017)

How much seed should I feed my ringneck dove daily?


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

MyDoveChibi said:


> How much seed should I feed my ringneck dove daily?


Are you only giving it seed ?
I am guessing its a good dove mix you need some bird vitamins (must have all essential vitamins) and calcium+grit and probotics.

Without these essential things the bird can have a deficiency and become ill.

Nutrition advice-
Food- good seed mix with calcium in it +vitamins

Probotics- Put a small amount of greek yogurt in birds mouth or get probotics in powdered form. You can also give it garlic caps or garlic powder(make sure it only has garlic). But not everyday

Grit- don't mix this in the food. Get a another bowl and fill it with grit.

Water- Put applesauce for babies (unsweetened) 1 teaspoon in the water. It helps with ph of bird's crop.

Treats-unsalted peanuts and white bread.

Change your birds food everyday along with grit.

For how much food it should be enough to last a day. Don't put so much it gets wasted birds tend to be messy eaters =/.


----------



## chockymousse (Dec 29, 2016)

Some people say around 1 tbsp per bird, some people say up to 40g (1.5oz) per bird. I definitely think it depends on the size and weight of what you're feeding them, though - and, of course, the size of the bird.

As Dotty said, I think the best rule to go by is trial and error until you find the amount they will eat in a day.

I have two grown homers and a 6 week old fledgeling and they will easily put away 100g between them. They are also free flown and come and stand by the back door if they are hungry, so that helps!


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

MyDoveChibi said:


> How much seed should I feed my ringneck dove daily?


This depends on age of your dove and quality of feed.(young doves need all they want) I used Harrison's high potency fine pellet and I filled the dish as needed and offered greens and spray millet for interest. I find ring necks will eat what they need if they have a high quality pellet like Harrison's. and you know they are getting other nutrition like calcium and minerals as a seed diet lacks those. 

Pigeons are hardier and should be given what they will eat in a day and only refilled the next day, or left until almost all is gone before refilling.


----------

